# Bright yellos discharge in nose. WTH?



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been pretty sick lately, so have only been out to see my boy a few times this week, and havn't done too much with him the past few weeks. I went out to see him today, and noticed a bright yellow discharge comming from one of his nostrils. Its not cloudy at all, but was dripping constantly for a few minutes, then seemed to slow down quite a bit, but its still a touch runny. He also seems a bit grouchy today, almost like he's not feeling himself, and seems to have lost a bit of muscle mass (however this could be because we havn't worked much the past few weeks). He's eating normal, no temp, and glands aren't swollen. I don't think I need to get the vet out for an emergency call tonight, but plan to call in the morning if he still doesn't seem himself. What do you think could cause the bright yellow discharge?? I'm at a loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

He could have a little cold. Call your vet.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I know from personal experience that horses can get a viral sinus infection just like we can - does the discharge smell like a sinus infection? The vet will tell you to let it run its course if that's what it is - you can't give antibiotics for a virus - does no good. It will last about 2 weeks and is really gross. Your horse could go hoarse (LOL) and feel cruddy during that time, but may not show a fever.

Strangles manifests in weird ways sometimes - eventually it will come out thru the lymph nodes under the jaw, but for days prior, you could get a snotty nose like that, swollen/edemna in the legs (rare, but happens) and fever right before the glands swell and burst. 

If it isn't either of those, then I'd check for an abscessed tooth or mouth ulcer causing issues - broken teeth (upper), something of that nature that will make an infection and drain via the nasal passages ..

that's all I can offer up for ideas....:-|


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the quick responses. I've seen nasal infections before, but the discharge has always been cloudy, so it through me off a bit that it was clear and bright yellow. He just got over the flu a month and a half ago, and had his teeth floated in february, and his last baby tooth pulled in april, but it may be a tooth problem- never even thought about that! He had his strangles vaccine this year, but I know that doesn't mean he'll never get it. I really hope its nothing serious. We've had a pretty rough year health wise, and I hate seeing him feel all yucky. Another BO said it could be a burst abscess in his nose, but I've never dealt with those before, so am unsure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess it would be your call if you want to wait a couple of days to see if it gets better or if he ends up with a temp or not.... you just never know what will happen. Whatever happens, murphy's law says it will happen at 3 am on Sunday night when all the vet offices are closed and the only help is the vetschool and their outrageous emergency fees...LOL! That's the story of my life anyway...:lol::lol:good luck!


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh I know all about Murphy's law! My last horse coliced all the time, and for some reason it always happened at around 11pm . If his nose is still runny tomorrow, I'll get the vet right out. I'd rather be told its nothing, than wait until it gets bad. I also don't want to call them out for something that may just be an allergy, hence why I was thinking about waiting till the morning to see if it went away. The poor guy just got over being sick, and the barn just got out of quarantine, so I really hope its not strangles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah, me too - i always struggle with that fine line between saving money and when to spend it....

yes, hope it isn't strangles. I can't think of any other bug that presents that way (nasal yellow discharge) other than what i mentioned before...

have you palpated his face to feel for hot spots or fever on areas over his teeth and jaw? Look at him directly in front and look for asymmetry? just thoughts - random things to try...


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't feel his face much- just checked for fever and made sure he was eating. I'll check his teeth and face tomorrow morning and see how he's doing. His coat did seem pretty dull today as well and he gave a small wheeze once when I went to take him out of the paddock. My friends keeping an eye on him tonight, and will let me know if he gets worse. Hopefully he'll be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is he making any gagging motions? Could it possibly be choke?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

No gagging noises. He only wheezed that once and it was kind of a half wheeze, half cough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

His nose is still running, and he's still feeling pretty yucky so I called the vet and left a message. Hopefully they'll get back to me soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallove (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe something is stuck in his nostril?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

So I was talking to the vet, and she thinks he's either caught some type of virus, or this is from the same flu he had a month ago. She said there was not much she could do at the moment, but to watch him closely and if he goes off his feed, or starts running a temperature, to call her back and she'll come right out. She also put us back in quarantine until we figure out if its a virus or not. I suggested his teeth, as he's been grinding them today, but she said she doesn't think that's the problem as it wouldn't make him lethargic the way he is. 
He's still a bit lethargic, and has a runny nose. He's eating, but its taking him a bit longer than usual and he doesn't have his normal gusto when he eats. 
The poor guys had a tough go this year. We pretty such haven't done anything all summer and have only gotten out on the trails twice this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I checked his nose out pretty good, and the vet had told me to push in certain areas on his face, but nothing seemed tender or abnormal .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallove (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope he feels better


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it is just a virus then - he'll feel yucky for a couple of weeks but probably won't really kick it for at least 6 weeks - oh well, you didn't have anything better to do with your time anyway, right? LOL!

I hope he feels better. Nobody, animal or human, likes to have to deal with 'the crud'. Everybody I know is walking around feeling like your poor horse does right now....allergies mostly....blah!


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I decided to call the vet out when they open tomorrow. Something seems to be causing him pain, and I'm leaning more and more towards a tooth issue now, as he's constantly grinding his teeth. He also tripped twice while leading him out of the paddock, and almost fell to his knees and he gave a small wheeze today as well. 
Hopefully the vet can get out early tomorrow and figure out what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

pictures?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

gothicangel69 said:


> I decided to call the vet out when they open tomorrow. Something seems to be causing him pain, and I'm leaning more and more towards a tooth issue now, as he's constantly grinding his teeth. He also tripped twice while leading him out of the paddock, and almost fell to his knees and he gave a small wheeze today as well.
> Hopefully the vet can get out early tomorrow and figure out what's going on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Let us know how it goes.....poor baby! He sounds like he doesn't feel good at all. Just cross your fingers that it isn't strangles.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope its not strangles as well. He doesn't have a fever, which is making me lean more towards a tooth issue. The poor guy just got over the flu, and now he's feeling crummy. It breaks my heart. 
His teeth have already been done twice this year, but the vet did say last float that his last adult tooth was comming in, so maybe it came in weird and is causing problems? Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll take some pictures tomorrow . The discharge looks to be getting a big thicker and cloudier, so whatever it is, its not getting any better. The wish the vet would have come out today, but she said there was no point in me wasting my money on an emergency call, as he should be fine until Monday . I just hate knowing that my boy's in pain and not being able to do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Well if it IS a tooth issue, rest assured then that they will give you some antibiotics to clear up the infection and fix it if it is an oral issue and then he should start feeling MUCH better within hours from now.

Let's hope!


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Great news! He had a few sharp points, which were floated, a fractured tooth, and had just lost a cap that left a sharp splinter sticking into his gum. Everything was fixed up, and she said he should be feeling himself by tomorrow!! Yay! The vet also said he has two more baby teeth, which the last vet missed, that should be comming out soon, so she said to keep an eye on them just in case they cause issues. I'm so happy it was nothing serious!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

What a difference! I went to put him out after the sedative wore off, and he was trotting in place he was so excited to go out! The poor guy slept for three hours after the sedative. He must have been exhausted and not sleeping well (he's usually stone dead, flat out for at least 5 hours every night). I feel so bad for not catching it earlier. He's been making funny faces for almost a month now- I thought he was just being silly, but turns out he was trying to tell me his teeth were bugging him! I know from now on to listen to him when he's telling me his teeth hurt. Has anyone else had to have their horse's teeth power floated three times in one year? Even the vet was shocked that he had so many sharp edges only a few months after his last float. I'm planning to get them back out in another 4-5 months for a checkup on his teeth to see if they're still wearing unevenly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

So glad it was only teeth!

Those caps can be boogers sometimes and if something (like a cap) is keeping him from chewing evenly, then yes, you get points. I bet he will have less points now that his mouth is back to normal. The poor baby is now a happy baby! Maybe those other baby teeth will be less troublesome. Knock on wood!

Hooray for the happy outcome!


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope the last two don't cause any problems either. I was speaking with a friend this morning, and she said that I should have asked for x-rays on the fractured tooth as they can get infected and cause the nose discharge that I've been seeing. 
The vet didn't seem to concerned, and said they usually don't worry about teeth fractures, other than to smooth them down, but do you guys think I should get his teeth x-rayed just to make sure there are no issues with the fracture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Well the fractured tooth (and all of its pieces) should have been removed, unless what the vet means by fractured is that the top was broken off but the tooth itself (once floated down) is normal. They better not have left any pieces in there - I see that often with wolf teeth on the baby boys - they break off the top, but never get the pieces out of the gum because they are difficult - then later on when it is time to teach them how to carry a bit, all kinds of mouth issues come up.

If there are no pieces and all is well, just wait to see what happens. The snotty nose should clear up VERY quickly, and he should be back to normal in no time.

I wouldn't worry about radiographs unless something is amiss a month from now (still has a snotty nose, etc). Did they even take radiographs this time around?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

No, they didn't take any x-rays. The vet said he had a fracture, but that they usually don't do anything about them except to smooth any rough edges. She didn't seem concerned, so I thought nothing of it until my friend mentioned that they can cause a lot of problems. I don't know how bad it was, as I didn't even think to ask. Do you think I should call the vet and discuss it, or just leave it for now and see if it causes any problems? He's back to his old self again, so whatever was bugging him is fixed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet he will be fine - maybe just wait and see? LOL! I'm the wait and see type unless the problem is an obvious glaring you in the face type emergency...:wink:


----------

